# Wazzup with these Celestial Pearl Danios?



## aquariumrookie (Jun 26, 2014)

Hey guys!
I went to my LFS , and they had some Celestial Pearl Danios AKA Galaxy Rasboras. Usually, these fish, according to Google Images, have bright colors and are BEAUTIFUL!
The Celestial Pearl Danios AKA Galaxy rasboras, at my LFS are like an almost brownish, darkish, and dull color.
Why is this?
Were they mislabled?
They are "new arrival fish" I think, so are they just stressed?
Why are these BEAUTIFUL fish so colorless at my LFS?
THANKS!


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

As a general rule, by the time any fish makes it to the store, it has been to hell and back. The celestials you see are almost certainly severely stressed, and possibly sick and/or immature. This species is somewhat delicate, and almost never looks its best in the retail tank.


----------



## aquariumrookie (Jun 26, 2014)

Do you think its still ok to buy them


----------



## pandragon (Jul 10, 2014)

I don't see any harm in buying a few as long as you observe them in a quarantine tank for a while. Maybe you can nurse them back to health and help them show there beautiful colors. 

Good luck


----------



## Sean W. (Feb 2, 2014)

like michael mentioned, they may also be very juvenile, they dont show their colors till they are closer to adults.


----------



## wrenn420 (May 17, 2014)

Try and make sure you get males and females. You should give them plenty of places to hide as they can be skittish, and put them in with other small fish to bring them out in the open.


----------

